# Need some snail help



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I've found out that my betta loves to gorge himself on my apple snail's algae wafers. I only put a quarter of one in, but my betta still manages to nibble on enough of it to make him darn near bloated. 

Is there a way to keep my betta from getting at the snail's food? Or can I try alternate foods for the snail?

I tried putting in a piece of floating cucumber, but I don't think my snail is interested. Maybe I need to make a wider piece and weigh it down at the bottom for him?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

put the wafer in just seconds before turning off all lights for the night. the betta will have a hard time finding it in the dark ;-)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My fish did the same thing but now my snail wraps his body around the wafer and eats it and won't let her near it xD

I would say weigh it down to the bottom, spinach and other green veggies and zucchini are also great snacks for snails. Normally when I throw the waffers in is around the time I feed her too so she eaters her pellets, the wafer fsinks, and the snail gets it first.


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I've tried feeding the wafer while feeding my betta, but my snail takes a while to notice the thing, even if I drop it right by him.
I think I'll try the nighttime feeding method and other greens and see how it goes.
Thanks!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Blanched veggies, spinach, kale, collard greens. Mine go nuts for blanched zucchini. As an added bonus, bettas are unlikely to eat, or do more than pick at this.

As you can see. Like ringing the dinner bell.


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll certainly give it a try!


----------

